# Fiat Autoquest Rear Lights



## iffymike (Jan 10, 2011)

My first post on this Forum, and i bet its in the wrong place. I'm looking for a nearside light box for a Fiat Ducatto Autoquest 270, failing that does anyone know which lights will fit in the box, or is it a matter of blocking off and fitting new lights. I am not bothered which, i cant use my motorhome till its sorted. The lens covers are easy to get, its the box holding the lights which is broken as well.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Hello and welcome,

Get the details off your light fitting and google it. I lived in dread of breaking one on my German van but found stockists online.

You could contact the maker, The Explorer Group and ask them. Their service used to be lousy but I believe they have revamped their website and respond a bit better these days.

Best of luck.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Is your MH like this?


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

iffymike said:


> My first post on this Forum, and i bet its in the wrong place. I'm looking for a nearside light box for a Fiat Ducatto Autoquest 270, failing that does anyone know which lights will fit in the box, or is it a matter of blocking off and fitting new lights. I am not bothered which, i cant use my motorhome till its sorted. The lens covers are easy to get, its the box holding the lights which is broken as well.


I googled your van and thought they looked like the ones which were on an old Iveco Flatbed truck.

Low and behold:










Nearside:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150511362464

Offside (in case you want a nice clean pair)
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150513264856

If that isn't good enough to cough up your £10 subscription I don't know what is


----------



## iffymike (Jan 10, 2011)

try again i got timed out :lol: firstly i tried Elddis, not much joy, so i'll tryExplorer group thanks.

Thats same MH as mine as far as i can see.

i
I dsaw those lenses before on ebay before, but its the box behind thats broken as well.

I am hopefully adding some pics.




































Well i hope i done that right


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

The auction link I sent you is the WHOLE UNITS not just the lenses!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150511362464


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

They look just like iveco rear lamps as addie has already said.
Ive just clicked on the link from addies post and the description is for a complete rear lamp.


----------



## iffymike (Jan 10, 2011)

well i apologise , thought it was just the lenses, i have phoned him awaiting an answer


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

iffymike said:


> well i apologise , thought it was just the lenses, i have phoned him awaiting an answer


No worries. I think it's wishful thinking to expect an answer at 9:30 at night though 

I'd just go ahead an order them, they look totally identical to me. The Iveco Part number is 500382651 which may be stamped on the unit?

You should also be able to order one from your local Iveco dealer

Parry's Commercials
Graig
Glan Conwy
Colwyn Bay
Clwyd
LL28 5RA

01492 580303


----------



## iffymike (Jan 10, 2011)

i spose not everyones a nightowl, i'll give him till the morning then try parry's i can take a drive down there Wed, if they have them, then i can start using my MH. Had a Bambi before but wife didnt like it too small, she says she'll come in this one, even bought new stuff for it, so sooner i get it sorted the better.


----------



## iffymike (Jan 10, 2011)

Well i have tried everything so far, am now going to a dealer in Morecam, see what happens there, all the others have fizzled out, well some said they would get back to me, but havnt heard anything. Going to give it another 2 weeks then going to cover over old lamps and put new ones on, wont look as good, but will get me on the road.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

I don't understand why don't you just order the items from eBay?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

maybe he has not got an account on ebay or is not happy with security.

cabby


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

cabby said:


> maybe he has not got an account on ebay or is not happy with security.


Then he's the only one missing out if either those are the case


----------



## iffymike (Jan 10, 2011)

reason i havnt bought off ebay is its not the full lamp, i have an account on ebay and use it frequently, not worth getting the lenses on there own if they wont fit in prooperly


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

iffymike said:


> reason i havnt bought off ebay is its not the full lamp, i have an account on ebay and use it frequently, not worth getting the lenses on there own if they wont fit in prooperly


Full Lamp:
"THIS IS A NEARSIDE REAR COMPLETE LIGHT UNIT"
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120631073409


----------



## iffymike (Jan 10, 2011)

Right i have phoned them and they recon it will fit so i will find out when it gets here


----------



## iffymike (Jan 10, 2011)

Well i took the plunge and ordered the light unit, And it does fit, so my apologies to you both, also treated it to a new front Bumper, got that off ebay :lol:


----------

